# Stupid Things Non-Horsey People Think/Say



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

So I hope this hasn't been done before, sorry if it has!

Let's put together a list of stupid things that non-horsey people think/say.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

First one I want to add is that they think you can just get on a horse and gallop away...

Two words, yeeeeeeeaaaah right 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

When they call rugs coats


----------



## Pen (Apr 26, 2012)

People who say "all you do is sit there"


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

WesternBella said:


> First one I want to add is that they think you can just get on a horse and gallop away...
> 
> Two words, yeeeeeeeaaaah right
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My boyfriend basically said this the other day. All I could do was keep myself from cracking up and dying from laughter. I mean..at least he wants to get on one, right? Lol
My brother constantly gives me the, "all you do is sit there" comment. I'm sorry, but if you weren't too scared to get on one, you'd find out that it's not as easy as you think.
My friend and I got quite a few questions and comments when we were discussing sheath cleaning in class one day, haha. "You have to touch..'IT'!?!" We always got a great laugh out of that one. 
I probably have a lot more..but I'm grabbing at blanks at the moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Milking Moo Moos (May 4, 2012)

When someone asks what sport I play, I say I ride horses. A few times I have gotten "Ohh, so you like RACE them?" as a response


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

"Riding is not exercise."


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Puddintat said:


> "Riding is not exercise."


You know, at one point, I thought this. Then, after my first hardcore training session with my first horse (All on saddle) I was SO sore the next day. Changed my opinion right away.


----------



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

"It's not a sport."


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It costs how much?!!!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

How about when they try to mount with their right foot in the stirrup on the left side? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> It costs how much?!!!


 
OH, I get that ALL THE TIME.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Puddintat said:


> "Riding is not exercise."


ok im pretty much sweating as much as my horse is by the end of it, and a little out of breath and i am very much in shape!

Today i was talking about a horse that im working with and i said something about him being green and my sister who is 12 turned around all wide eyed and says "no way, i thought he was brown (hes a bay...). How do you get a green horse! did you spray paint him or something???" 

It was a face palm moment because she was TOTALLY serious.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

"So...you have horses? You must be rich!"

Yeah... right! ROFLMAO


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

'Oh my gosh! You're cutting his feet off?!?!?!?!'
Says clueless newb when the farrier is here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

"What's the point of riding?!"


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Lately it seems all the non-horsey people I have talked to about horses all rode their (insert grandpa's uncle's, auntie's, whoever, here) stallion when they were little. Sometimes I wonder if some people think a stallion means a rideable horse.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

We stopped on the trails one day to give directions to a group of bikers. While my husband was talking with them, one of the women SHRIEKED (Yes. She shrieked!) and screamed that my husband's horse was dying!!!! He was dropping a load of manure!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

"Do horses have personalities?" :::::banging head on desk:::::::


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

"Why is it stomping its foot? Is it trying to kick me???"

No. It is trying to shoo away flies. >_<

And I HATE how many times I have to reassure people when my horse snorts or sneezes. They act like horse just did a back flip.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

"Why did you buy 4 saddles for one horse??" "You don't go to the doctor but work 2 jobs to keep the animals??" Oh my favorite... " WHY do you need special pants to ride in?" Umm because my jeans are not comfortable on my fat booty DUHHH.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

"Look at that pony!!!" To a mini...
"So, can you gallop your horse?"
"Look at that horse wearing a raincoat!!"-referring to a winter blanket 
"Horses are stupid."-So you think....lol
Yes, I have heard these and couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy crap your the first girl I know that has muscles and a six pack! 

Uh yeah buddy, riding does that to you


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Shoebox said:


> You know, at one point, I thought this. Then, after my first hardcore training session with my first horse (All on saddle) I was SO sore the next day. Changed my opinion right away.


I was working at a local cardiologist office a few months ago when the subject of horses came up.

He told me riding horses was excellent exercise.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

PintoTess said:


> Holy crap your the first girl I know that has muscles and a six pack!
> 
> Uh yeah buddy, riding does that to you


Yet riding "isn't a sport" and "all you do is sit there", didn't you know?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

I am looking a broodmares.

Bought one with a foal by her side and bred back.

I convinced my husband you have to spend the big money for success.

Now, I found a deal......

He doesn't like her because she doesn't cost enough.....:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> I was working at a local cardiologist office a few months ago when the subject of horses came up.
> 
> He told me riding horses was excellent exercise.


My daughter has mild case of scoliosis. The doctor recommended good core building activities to strengthen her muscles and protect her back.

Daughter "You mean like riding horses?"

Doctor "Absolutely, especially if you ride dressage."

Me "Can you write us a prescription for that?" 


Best doctor's visit EVER!!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

From a blood tech at hospital. "you horse people always have huge muscles and great veins on your arms. Why is that?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Koolio said:


> Lately it seems all the non-horsey people I have talked to about horses all rode their (insert grandpa's uncle's, auntie's, whoever, here) stallion when they were little. Sometimes I wonder if some people think a stallion means a rideable horse.


I can vouch for that! 

One of my neighbors asked if their grandchild could pet Indie, so we came over and let the little girl pet my horse and go about doing all the cute things kids do when they finally get to see a horse up close. 

Her grandmother said to me; "I remember back when my grandfather had a white stallion, she was such a nice horse that I got to ride her everywhere all the time."

I just nodded politely and kept my comments to myself :rofl:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

After reading the criticisms I think I shall keep my mouth shut tight when I'm around any activity I'm not familiar with. God forbid I should ask what seems like a valid question only to learn later that I asked a really stupid question.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, Saddlebag!

I think it's stupid and rude from the person with knowledge to make a nasty fun of someone without knowledge asking a *question*. We ALL ask questions that surely surprises other people or may sound silly. *In fact there are no stupid questions, there are stupid answers and stupid reaction back.*


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> After reading the criticisms I think I shall keep my mouth shut tight when I'm around any activity I'm not familiar with. God forbid I should ask what seems like a valid question only to learn later that I asked a really stupid question.


I don't think any of this to be snooty or stuck up; I asked a lot of these "dumb" questions myself when I first started; but hey I look back and laugh at myself a lot too. I'm sure a lot of people thought I was a bit dense considering I didn't even know how to groom a horse five years ago :rofl: Lord forbid the first time I tried trotting even! Pretty sure every horseman on that farm was facepalming at the time I screamed when the quiet QH I was on went into a nice little trot, back then I swore I was "galloping."

Everyone has their newb moments; and it's funny to hear about some of the things people ask or say... makes me feel a little less out of the norm


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

So the person who I heard this from is a saddlebred trainer I worked for a couple of months, but the words that came out of his mouth will haunt me forever. 

"We try to take the horses to the brink of insanity. Because that's pretty"


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ Tian, I can give you an example. I was asked plenty of times how can I manage to keep horses because they are so expensive. How come that could be a stupid question? People don't know the prices, and even keeping a dog or cat is not very cheap (if you buy good quality food, give all shots, etc.). In fact if you keep a horse in fancy facility around here you better be rich. So the question is perfectly valid IMHO. 

BTW, I call anything under 14'2 a pony. Including mini. Even though I know the difference. Simply because I don't see the point why I have to exact: I don't own one, have no plans of owning, and don't really care for them.. Does that make me stupid or not educated? I don't think so, frankly. 

I DO see when someone with no knowledge makes indeed a stupid *statement*. Yeah, that's something different. But not a *question*.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Not trying to be rude either, I too have done most of these things as a beginner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

"does he cross cattle guards well?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

"Why is that horse blindfolded?" (Looking at a fly mask) 

"Do they eat meat?"

Okay, those are more funny than stupid. ;P


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I've heard the blindfolded one about fly masks before, usually its kids that ask and need an explanation. Before trail rides we would have the 20+ horses out eat their breakfast in feed bags (the ones you put on their heads) so they could munch while we saddled. Sometimes they weren't done eating by the time people started showing up, so it was not uncommon for me to have to explain to people that the horses were not muzzled to "keep the horses from biting you", those were just bags to hold their yummies :lol:


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Army wife said:


> "Look at that pony!!!" To a mini...QUOTE]
> 
> I call most horses under 14hh ponies, and a lot of the time I even call my 16hh horse a "pony". Doesn't mean I don't know the difference between a pony and a horse, it just means that I'm too lazy to differentiate between the two terms at certain times.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I once had a friend play with my Pelham. After about 20minutes of playing with it he said "How do you solve it?" he thought it was one of them metal puzzles lol


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha I was talking to a friend who's aunt was down here in the south from New York. I was like 'I want a pony' and she goes 'but then it would grow up into a horse' and after me standing there for a minute trying to figure out if she was joking or not tried to explain it and then she's like 'well I want one of those dwarf horses' dwarf horses!!! Still laughing about it now and it happened two days ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Funny thread!!

Some I've heard:

"So what, it's just a horse" (when I tell them of an injury)

"Why do you take lessons? Don't you know how to ride?"

"Oh is it a Black Stallion? They are the prettiest." (when I tell them I have a grey draft cross)

"I don't need lessions, I rode a horse once before when I was 5 yrs old." 

"Why do they have a bandage on, are they hurt?" (when my horses are seen with a blanket on)

"Horses stink"


----------



## Mdawn (Sep 22, 2011)

I love the "You can never ever walk behind a horse"

My little brother asked one day if something was wrong with my horse's eyes. (I was putting on a fly mask). Haha he actually made me LOL


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Thank you, Saddlebag!
> 
> I think it's stupid and rude from the person with knowledge to make a nasty fun of someone without knowledge asking a *question*. We ALL ask questions that surely surprises other people or may sound silly. *In fact there are no stupid questions, there are stupid answers and stupid reaction back.*


First of all, I'm going to agree with this. I treat all non-horsey people that have questions (that may seem silly to me at first, but then I remind myself that I've been riding/owning horses for a while now, and I'm sure I asked many of the same silly questions back when I was a newbie) with as much patience and respect as I can. Sometimes people just want to learn and honestly don't know. Yes, there are always the questions that make me stop for a second and think to myself "....really?", but I shake it off and try to break things down and explain them as non-horse-person-friendly as I can. I take great enjoyment in explaining anything and everything horse to anyone who will listen though, so idk. 

Anyways. This example I have isn't as much of a silly thought or question as much as it is honestly a really incredibly stupid action (with a bit of awesome input from Beau thrown in) from non-horsey people who also happened to be intoxicated. :|

Long story short, my friend Jessie and I rode our horses down to a friend's house when we still lived in Cincinnati, and his neighbors across the street were drunk. They came over, and the one guy had his shirt off, staggering around, etc. You know. He had a bottle of Beam 8 Star in his hand and was right up by Beau's face. Now, Beau is pretty bombproof and has always taken everything in great stride.. Let me just say this now: those neighbors were **** lucky that our horses were so well-behaved. Beau of course felt it necessary to grab the bottle out of his hand and literally tip it back and take a swig, then hand it back. My face must have been something along the lines of ...O___O before I burst out laughing.

Anyways. As Jessie and I were going to leave, riding down the road side by side, the other drunk neighbor came up behind the horses to try to catch up with us or something, I'm not really sure, and kind of half fell/tripped between the two of us and caught himself by flinging both arms out, one landing on the rear of each horse, to catch himself. And stumbled along with us for a few steps. 

As astounded as I was that yes, that really DID just happen, and as PROUD of our horses as I was, this really irritated the crud out of me.. Not to mention it could have potentially turned into a VERY dangerous situation with ANY horse.. I promptly asked Beau to go up into a canter. Needless to say, the guy fell flat on his face right in the middle of the road.

But yeah. That guy was extremely lucky that our horses weren't spooky and he didn't get kicked and/or seriously injured from doing that.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't think this thread is rude. I think it's more along the lines of inside jokes. Sometimes when you have been doing anything for 40 years you get the "For real?" attitude about what to you is an obvious face palm moment. 

I know I forget sometimes that not everyone owns a horse, or had even been around them. It's because I grew up with them. They have been such a huge part of my life it is hard to understand sometimes that not everyone has been as privileged as I have been in owning, riding, training and caring for horses. To me they are a part of my life, I guess I take it for granted they are for everyone else too.
'
And this is why I stay home and take care of my animals. I can laugh at them and myself and no one gets offended by it.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

No-one said we were treating the people that ask silly questions poorly! Really I do understand that they have no idea how their questions or statements sound to horse people!

I am always kind and eager to respond to honest questions - but that doesn't mean some of the things they say aren't down-right funny!!

I personally love the pelham puzzle! It would be a neat horsey gift for those inventor types!

Everyone has said something or other that was not very educated sounding at one time or another, but most people can laugh about it later.

This is like a horse-themed comedian thread, ok? 

On that note..."You have horses? Can I run on them? :lol:


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

This isn't a question, but rather a terrible behavior by non-horsey people. I can't stand when we are out trail riding beside a road and passing drivers think it is a good idea to honk at the horses. I realize they may think it is a "hello" or "Hey! Horses!". But man...I am just always so thankful our horses could care less and who are familiar with all sorts of sounds.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

ThirteenAcres said:


> This isn't a question, but rather a terrible behavior by non-horsey people. I can't stand when we are out trail riding beside a road and passing drivers think it is a good idea to honk at the horses. I realize they may think it is a "hello" or "Hey! Horses!". But man...I am just always so thankful our horses could care less and who are familiar with all sorts of sounds.


Amen to that!!!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> After reading the criticisms I think I shall keep my mouth shut tight when I'm around any activity I'm not familiar with. God forbid I should ask what seems like a valid question only to learn later that I asked a really stupid question.


+1

I bet a lot here would ask what I could consider stupid questions about long range rifle marksmanship, something I've been doing (and I am **** good at) for over a decade.

And no, shooting some guns in the back 40 doesn't make you a marksman.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

mildot said:


> +1
> 
> I bet a lot here would ask what I could consider stupid questions about long range rifle marksmanship, something I've been doing (and I am **** good at) for over a decade.
> 
> And no, shooting some guns in the back 40 doesn't make you a marksman.


I'd prove you right, I don't know a darned thing about guns LOL


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

mildot said:


> +1
> 
> I bet a lot here would ask what I could consider stupid questions about long range rifle marksmanship, something I've been doing (and I am **** good at) for over a decade.
> 
> And no, shooting some guns in the back 40 doesn't make you a marksman.


And FINALLY, your forum name makes sense to me.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

mildot said:


> +1
> 
> I bet a lot here would ask what I could consider stupid questions about long range rifle marksmanship, something I've been doing (and I am **** good at) for over a decade.
> 
> And no, shooting some guns in the back 40 doesn't make you a marksman.


May be true, but way off topic, do you have any funny horsey quotes to share?


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

"I didn't know horses could have blue eyes!" 
I heard that 4 times in 2 days but just used it to educate 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Houston said:


> "What's the point of riding?!"


 what's the point of breathing?


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I posted a picture of my two napping, on my fb page. My three year old likes to sprawl out flat. Someone posted on the picture "Did the horse break it's leg?". Took me a moment to figure it out. Lots of people don't know that horses lay down occasionally. Silly people.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

HEY! Got another one! Freaked me out at first.

There is a place down in the subdivision down the road, that has an empty housing lot that is open for the local horses to go and graze or play in. It has a bit of a steep slope at one point that I wanted to use for lunging to help Indie get some practice of going up and down such slopes. 

At one point she decided to pick up some speed and started flying up the slopes, and attempting to jump back down them (she was having a good time, obviously LOL too bad we had to slow down, didn't feel like risking a sprained leg.). This obviously made a lot of thudding noise, and I guess one of the neighbors glanced over the side of her hedge and saw us before yelling.

"THERE'S A LOOSE HORSE HERE!!!"

Indie and I just froze and I looked around everywhere trying to find this loose horse before I realized she had thought Indie herself was loose and running from me :rofl: 

I waved and let her know everything was okay, and then thanked her for having the curtsy to yell for help in such a situation. But it was still pretty funny.


----------



## mistrider (Sep 27, 2011)

my friend saw my horse lying down in a pasture and she immediatelly started bawling and screaming that my horse had died...


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

Anytime a person comes around my horse and is too scared to even touch her, but then asks "Can I ride her?". This isn't ignorance, just pretty stupid. If you don't trust her from the ground, you still want to get on her back? I calmly say that she isn't trained well enough for novice riders. They still seem frustrated.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

mysticalhorse said:


> "I didn't know horses could have blue eyes!"
> I heard that 4 times in 2 days but just used it to educate
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've heard, _"Is your_ (2 blue eyed) _horse blind?_"
Also, _"I like that white _(TB racehorse in last Saturday's K Derby)_ horse in the race."_


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

mistrider said:


> my friend saw my horse lying down in a pasture and she immediatelly started bawling and screaming that my horse had died...


This one happens to me a lot! I have had calls that one of my horses is dead & the other ones are going to eat it!

What is actually happening is one is laying out flat, usually the mare, and the geldings are standing on each side of her sleeping with their heads hanging down...I always thank them for calling, cause I am glad they are checking on them


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> This one happens to me a lot! I have had calls that one of my horses is dead & the other ones are going to eat it!
> 
> What is actually happening is one is laying out flat, usually the mare, and the geldings are standing on each side of her sleeping with their heads hanging down...I always thank them for calling, cause I am glad they are checking on them


You really have to watch out for those cannibal horses you n
Know!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Had a couple girls at the ranch see or mule and mini and say "what's that?....oh it's a donkey....and that ones another donkey!"...... 
Anther girl from a class I took was shocked to find out horses are smart (it was hard not say "smarter then you!") and have personalities


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

A beginner rider that had only been on a horse once before was confused why we wouldn't let him to hit the trails alone. He then stated that he was sure that we trained our trail horses to know the trails and just to go in circles through them by themselves.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Once my mom screamed because Sky's skin twitched as he was trying to get a fly off. 

Sky was so confused!!


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I personally love answering "stupid" questions about horses because it puts aside some of the common misperceptions and where I live there are not alot of "horse people" persay. There are guys I work with who seem to have a neverending entourage of thse "stupid"questions, yet they will get tired of hearing the answers before I get tired of hearing the questions. People are interested in what they have never experienced.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

"OH she's just a pony? When will she be a horse?"

apparently pony=foal


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> "OH she's just a pony? When will she be a horse?"
> 
> apparently pony=foal


Or are shocked when I tell them the pony is 10 yrs old! 

"10 years! Why is it still so little? What is wrong with it?" 

Somehow they just can't grasp the idea that ponies are typically shorter than horses...then when I try and explain minis to them, well, total confusion!!! I can see their brains just shut down...

Of course, then they always ask me if they can ride "the big one" meaning my Dressage horse! Like I'd let a newbie on a Dressage horse! Jeez.


----------



## Horse Riding Fan (May 10, 2012)

My friend once asked what is the top speed for horse riding? Can it go faster than his mini wagon?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Me, doing a stretch exercise for my horse's tail. The horse is completely relaxed.

My mom, visiting him for the first time and yelling - _Get away from him, he is going to kick you!!!_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

"That's so mean, he can't see!"

"Actually, he can see perfectly well with the fly mask. It's a bit like sunglasses."

"No it's not! He can't see out of that thing! Why do you put it on?"

"Well he can see just fine with it on. It keeps the flies out of his eyes, because sometimes they can irritate the eyes and cause problems."

"No they don't!"

*facepalm* I legitimately had this conversation with someone over this picture.










I don't have a problem with people just not knowing, but it really irks me when they just _refuse_ to accept things because they obviously know more, with all their superior experience.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Mudpie I had the same conversation with my brother the other day!

I ended it with "Now why would I put something over my horse's eyes that he couldn't see out of?"

 he finally accepted that he CAN see out of the fly mask.


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Mudpie I had the same conversation with my brother the other day!
> 
> I ended it with "Now why would I put something over my horse's eyes that he couldn't see out of?"
> 
> he finally accepted that he CAN see out of the fly mask.


There was someone who thought that that the fly masks were bags on their heads so that the horses wouldn't run away.


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

I was Helping at a beggener riding camp once and a girl came up to me and asked "" Why are all the horses wearing bras on there faces?"
LOL  I replyed with "Those are just fly masks."
"Oh... They still look like bras!"


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Just because someone has little or no knowledge about a subject should not give cause to them being stupid.

Amusing, maybe.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

"Why are you so tired? all you did was ride for like an hour!" (my mothers comment after trying to jump a greenbroke arabian stallion in the wind and heat.) she got over that when she wanted to ride my new horse and trotted around the arena once and pulled up breathless
or even better....i brought a girl that i met at camp up to the barn to meet my horse. what did she ask? "Have you cantered on him yet?" no, chand. i bought a horse and have had him for like 2 months now and i never cantered


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

I had my gelding Cisco on the lead one day, letting him graze in a field up the road from my property. A neighbor drove by and started a polite conversation about Cis and finally asked, "So, how old is he?" I replied, "He's 7." The man nodded and said "Oh, so he's pretty old then, huh?"......huh? lol I grinned and pointed back towards my house "The big white one out there is 24." He looked down the road and saw Blue by the fence and his eyes went wide. "24?! I didn't think they lived past 10! How old DO they get?" He was shocked when I told him well taken care of, lucky horses could see 30yrs or more, his reaction was, "WOW!"  

The number 1 question I am asked though is "do you ride them?" well, duh!  and then it's, "Do you show them?" which I proudly respond with a big ol' YES!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> Just because someone has little or no knowledge about a subject should not give cause to them being stupid.
> 
> Amusing, maybe.


The people aren't stupid, just some of the things they say...stupid things make us LOL.


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

AnitaAnne- My 10 yr old quarter horse is bigger than my 20+ arabian and I constantly get "Is that her baby?". No, he is actually much older than her. Many times this seems very confusing to them. "But he's smaller" to which I reply "He's just like that because he's an arabian." I even had someone who then responded with "Then why isn't he black? I thought arabians were black?"

Isn't it fun to hear from a different perspective sometimes? I agree that many times this is a little funny and diserves a polite and informative response. You don't earn my politeness when you swear I'm wrong because you have heard from your second cousin's friend's sister that all arabians are black. I guess she was wrong and you have that proof in front of you. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## SomthingofaWhim (Apr 27, 2012)

I was talking to one of my horsey friends the other day and I let go a long stream of horse terms that went a little something like "The last event I was at, the horse I was riding decided that the 3-ring gag was about a useful as a halter on a runaway and took off running across the cross country course. When I finally got him to slow down he started humping up and crow hopped a few times before he started sun fishing. I got a pretty good look at his bell boots a couple seconds later," At this both me and my horsey friend burst out laughing and my non-horsey friend looked at us like we were crazy. She asked what all of that meant and after a good hour of explaining to her, both me and my horsey friend slammed our heads on the table when the non horsey girl said, "So you race your horses?" This then launched a conversation about different types of competitions at the end of which the non horsey girl looked very baffled. lol Gotta love those green horns!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

SomthingofaWhim said:


> When I finally got him to slow down he started humping up and crow hopped a few times before he started sun fishing.


Sun fishing?? lol!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SomthingofaWhim said:


> I was talking to one of my horsey friends the other day and I let go a long stream of horse terms that went a little something like "The last event I was at, the horse I was riding decided that the 3-ring gag was about a useful as a halter on a runaway and took off running across the cross country course. When I finally got him to slow down he started humping up and crow hopped a few times before he started sun fishing. I got a pretty good look at his bell boots a couple seconds later," At this both me and my horsey friend burst out laughing and my non-horsey friend looked at us like we were crazy. She asked what all of that meant and after a good hour of explaining to her, both me and my horsey friend slammed our heads on the table when the non horsey girl said, "So you race your horses?" This then launched a conversation about different types of competitions at the end of which the non horsey girl looked very baffled. lol Gotta love those green horns!


I am now ROTFL...I hope his boots were pretty:lol:

I have found it very, very difficult to explain horsey jargon to non-horsey people...


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Ignorance is curable BUT


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> Just because someone has little or no knowledge about a subject should not give cause to them being stupid.
> 
> Amusing, maybe.


This is very true, about stupid. Stupid comes into the follow up questions and the assertion that because their Uncle Andy had horses for years, they know much more than you do. I'll answer questions ALL day if asked intelligently and not told I know nothing because *insert random, friend, relative, man in the next county* once told them it is this way, and I am dead wrong on my way of doing things.

I cut these people a wide berth thereafter. I have no tolerance for stupid. It gets me hurt. Including my own stupidity :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I get this all the time & it annoys the begeezus ouuta me - "Why do you take lessons? I thought you knew how to ride".


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

when i go into a store or a quick lunch diner and some see's my spurs and ask's.oh,do you ride horses?i just nicely say nope,i just like the way they look and sound.


----------



## BarrelRacernuffsaid (Jul 9, 2012)

Puddintat said:


> "Riding is not exercise."


 lol i sweat after rinding


----------



## BarrelRacernuffsaid (Jul 9, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Mudpie I had the same conversation with my brother the other day!
> 
> I ended it with "Now why would I put something over my horse's eyes that he couldn't see out of?"
> 
> he finally accepted that he CAN see out of the fly mask.


 thats when you put the fly mask on their head!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

"Does it bite?"
"You have horse's? You must be loaded!" Ha I'd be loaded if I didn't have horse's they live better then I do haha
"You spent how much too...(Show, Train, Board, Feed, Horse itself) 
"So you race then?"
"So you do (Insert some form of rodeo)"
"They can jump!?!?!"
"Is riding hard?"
"Does it hurt too fall?"
"Does it kick?"
"This isn't a sport"
The list goes on....


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

what kind of horse do u have?
quarter horse
well wheres the rest of it? (i get this joke all the time!)
is your horse blind? (tim has blue eyes )
so whens your next race?, well i was going to enter tim in the derby lol
do you ride western because english is to hard? actually i do both but i hate when people say that to me!


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

A coworker of mine asked me why his neighbors were trying to make their horse look like a super hero with a mask over it's eyes. He thought they had gone insane. So, I had to explain the concept of a fly mask.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Those people who move in next door with an obese pony whose feet haven't been done in goodness knows how long... and proceed to buy 6 OTTB's for their kids/their mum/themselves, wonder why the new ponies lose weight/crib/wreck their fences, and then tell you that you clearly know nothing when you nicely suggest that maybe if they were fed more they wouldn't destroy the property...

I HATE THEM. My neighbours are so annoying :/ they have this big gelding, and he was SO beautiful when they got him, I took one look at him and wanted him (and thought he was a warmblood)... built to jump, can REALLY move, ideal eventer. He now looks like a hat rack and they're leasing him out because he's "too green" for them.

WELL DUH! He's an OTTB, what do you expect?!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

"You should get a smaller horse - falling off would be definitely softer than from your 16.2 HH mount."

"Why won't you let our kids ride your horse - does it mean he's dangerous?!"


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Well one time I was wearing beige breeches and tall boots and I went into my place of employment (just a grocery store at the time) to get something to drink. It was the closest place and I honestly hoped no one would see me (no one really knew I rode horses and would probably be puzzled at my outfit)... I sneaked through the self-checkout undetected and what would you know, the manager came strolling up and chuckled, saying "What're you, a jockey?" (I'm 6'2, by the way). After that I would always get jokes from him about my next derby contender, etc etc. Oh man.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

skyhorse1999 said:


> or even better....i brought a girl that i met at camp up to the barn to meet my horse. what did she ask? "Have you cantered on him yet?" no, chand. i bought a horse and have had him for like 2 months now and i never cantered


Hey hey.. I had my horse for almost 2 years and didn't canter him until.. phew like 13 months in?

So not a dumb question.. don't be so quick to call it as such. 



BarrelRacernuffsaid said:


> thats when you put the fly mask on their head!


LOL Yes and make them go on all fours and "turn them out" :twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

It also cracks me up when my boyfriend (not horse savvy at ALL) tries to converse with me. If I'm frustrated about something he'll say "Maybe you should watch some more videos about Clint..er..Eastwood!" (I know he is doing this on purpose.) Other "famous" trainers he believes I like are John Wayne, Guy Cox (he loves that one), and Parelli Spaghetti.

Oh and he loves calling any horse I'm working with "Mr. Ed". But I know he does this to frustrate me.  All it does is make me love him more and reminds me he doesn't like to talk horse


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

:lol: I just got back from a ride a bit ago, and got asked by a neighbor "So do you race her? Do you win any money?"

I'm pretty sure Indie THINKS she could win a race, I don't think her tiny Racking Horse body would really excel in that area though :lol:


----------



## Surprise 623 (Jun 17, 2010)

My friend god bless her was checking on my boarded horse while I was out of town. She is not a fan of riding but she offered to "walk him on his leash" which she really enjoys and also "put him in his cage" in bad weather. 

LOL . She is actually very good with him for non horsey person ....no fear , calm etc...just hasn't quite got lingo down!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

My BO's sister in law had the nerve to complain when my BO got her own horse. "What's wrong with the horses that are already out there? Can't you ride those?"
BO: "They are my boarder's horses. They're not mine to ride."
"Well, can't you just ride them when she's not there?"
BO: *eyeroll*

My BO does have permission to ride Thelma, but she never does. She came from H/J backround and doesn't care for riding arabs. Which is cool. To each their own, but if I found out that anyone did ride my horses without permission...well, I'd be in jail.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

My boyfriend tries really hard to remember horse stuff and learn about it, but sometimes he says the most hilarious stuff...
"hey that's one of those sliding horses!"


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

One of the most irritating conversations I've had.
Person asks "So you have horses, we should go riding sometime" and my reply "I didn't know you ride?" and their response "No I've never been on horse, but you just sit there and hold on right".


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

"Jou JUMP with your horse?? OMG, isnt't that cruel - you must be forcing him over the jumps and no horse jumps around in nature!!"

And this was actually a true phrase.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

This was actually while ago, but I once brought my friend down with me to my barn because she had told me that she always loved horses and wanted to see mine. Anyway, the barn owner was gone on vacation or something so I was feeding for the night. My friend really wanted to help so I asked her if she would go grab me a flake of hay. I cracked up when she brought back a handful of hay and asked "Does this look like enough?" 

The thing that nonhorsey people say that bugs me the most though is the "Horseback riding is not a sport. The horse does all the work while you just sit there!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnglishGirl144 (Nov 16, 2011)

ive heard "so its a pony, it grows up to be a horse right?" so i said politly no ponies are ponies and horses are horses. and then i got "but whys that one so small?" cause its a pony
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Everybody thinks that my two miniatures are my mare's foals and always asks if they're twins. It just makes me chuckle. 

My non-savvy husband made a face when I told him I was naming my horse "Éowyn" - I told him he could call her "Wyn" if he wanted. He said "Ok, Winnie the Pooh!" I just about threw up.  Oh and then he had the bright idea that he wants to get a Clydesdale (because they're 'cool') and name it Bucky or Bitey.  I love him, but sometimes...


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

"Oh, I'm looking at some stallions online."

"Stallions? Is that your favorite breed?"

I giggled, and we both laughed after I explained what a Stallion was. :lol:


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Failbhe said:


> Oh and then he had the bright idea that he wants to get a Clydesdale (because they're 'cool') and name it Bucky or Bitey.  I love him, but sometimes...


My boyfriend wants something along the lines of a Gypsy Vanner or a Clydesdale when we get our own place. His reasoning is about the same, haha. Plus, his favorite part about them, "they have such hairy feet!" :lol:


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

My personal favorite: you're moving? What are you going to do with your horses???!

Let them out to roam the neighborhood loose and starve. No you idiot, im going to take them with me. What did you think I was going to do? 

Wow....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

I was late to work once because nico got out when I was having electric fence issues. My boss says "so why don't you put those shackle things on his feet so he can't walk" 
Yes.... because that's a better idea than fixing my fence. 

Cracks me up that my bf insists you can NEVER ever walk behind a horse. Most dangerous thing on the planet. I keep explaining, he keeps insisting im being careless. 

"You have a female? Why don't you breed her?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

Alright I got a whole list from my kids. I teach beginners and I adore everyone of them or I wouldn't have them as students! But they do make me laugh on occasion.

'Do they always go this fast?' (the horse is walking) 
'Did you see me gallop?' (the horse is doing a fast trot)
'You clean that!! GROSS! I'm not touching that!' (Oh yes you are...)
'Which one is the western saddle?' Me 'the one with the horn.' 'Saddles have horns? Where, I don't see one.'

One day I had the farrier out my horses are super well behaved and I had to use the bathroom. I like to have my students with me when I have the farrier or vet out because I feel it is good training for them. Well the student I had out was brand new and we hadn't had much of a chance to go over what a farrier does. I went in to use the bathroom. While I was in there she comes barging in, completely panicked "You have to get out here right away he's cutting off their feet!" It took me 10mins to calm her down. I had told her he was coming out to trim their hoofs, she didn't know what a hoof was and thought the horse was going to get a haircut! It was only her second lesson, now the first lesson I have is all basic terminology and ground work. Those kids sure make my life interesting. 

And this is not posted in a mean or mocking spirit. Everyone of us should laugh at some of the silly things we did or said. When I was 7 years old I ripped a comb out of my Aunts hands and screamed (yes I did scream and cried too) 'You are mean! Stop ripping her hair out!' She was pulling the mane to make it even I just had never seen it before.

*Failbhe, my husband wants to desperately get a mule and name it 'Jackie O'Asses.' I keep asking him WHY WHY WHY. And he says the same thing 'Cause it will be cool! And it will be my little buddy.' I am terrified one day I will breakdown and give into this.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Non-horsey people who own a mare and insist they are not breeders, because they are only going to breed once. 

People who think mares 'want' to be mothers and it's cruel not to breed them.

People who think it's ok to leave a colt in with its dam for years. After all, he wouldn't breed his mother, would he?

People who think all Gypsies are Vanners. "Vanner" is a name coined by one fellow in Florida, who decided to start his own registry by that name. Comparatively few are vanners.

People who ask of Gypsies, "But you can't ride them, can you?"

Large children and adults, who ride Minis.

And what about all those 'gieldings'.

Viewing our horses and two very thin rescues we just got in, a friend asked why we only fed some and not the others.

I saw an ad a while back, for a 'Toby Annow'.

Lizzie


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

"how big is your horse?"
"he is 16 hands."
"so he is 16 of my hands put together?"


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

If you ever plan on going to the Olympics or ride professionally then what's the point in trying to become really good at it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

Hahahahaha Toby Annow just made my day!!!! 

I posted a pic of freckles on facebook back before we really knew what medical condition she had (which is now PLE). and I got all these comments about how maybe I should feed my horse more. I guess non horse people don't realize that some other creatures on earth can be sick. I wanted to personally visit every one of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

lives2hope said:


> *Failbhe, my husband wants to desperately get a mule and name it 'Jackie O'Asses.' I keep asking him WHY WHY WHY. And he says the same thing 'Cause it will be cool! And it will be my little buddy.' I am terrified one day I will breakdown and give into this.


Oh dear lord I am NOT letting my husband see this post - "'Jackie O'Asses'??? That's AWESOME!!!" 

I'm hoping the Clyde is just a phase he'll pass through (not that Clydes aren't lovely horses, I'm just not sure I want one in my tiny little pasture!!!) - like the alpacas, donkeys, emus and whatever else he's been completely convinced at one point or another that we should get. (Apparently my desire to get a couple goats is just CRAZY. Emus, however, are not.)


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

flytobecat said:


> One of the most irritating conversations I've had.
> Person asks "So you have horses, we should go riding sometime" and my reply "I didn't know you ride?" and their response "No I've never been on horse, but you just sit there and hold on right".


Well of course all you do is sit there and hold on! Obviously the horse will just read your mind to know when and where to go, when to speed up and slow down and when to stop or turn! Duh!


----------



## sinnabun (Jul 13, 2012)

My neighbor stops by, when I'm working with my horse in the round pen, just to say," Horse people are crazy" then smiles and drives on.
When I have the vet come, this same neighbor, slows down and rubs his fingers together, as you do, meaning, more money and drives on..
One friend of mine says, must be real " hard" riding in circles. ( When I'm working in the round pen). 
Another favorite, " Do horses sleep?"


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Can it be things they DO? Caus ei had a camper who kept putting her hands waaay down a good foot apart, arms straight and locked and she wondered why the horse wouldnt listen, I tried correcting her several times "reigns in one hand", I wouldn't have cared if she had her reigns in one hands or two but it was clear if she had them in two shed just hold them like she had been. 
My friend had a camper who stuck her feet THROUGH the stirrups not in, through as in they were around her ankles apparently that's what her non-horsey dad told her to do....


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

A common myth I've heard among non-horsey people is that horses never lie down to sleep. Also, that they have to eat carrots daily as much as they eat hay or grass.  Also, I've seen opinions that barefoot is cruel to horses, because it hurts too much to carry a rider unshod. Yeah, right.


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

Failbhe said:


> Oh dear lord I am NOT letting my husband see this post - "'Jackie O'Asses'??? That's AWESOME!!!"


Hey lets not be encouraging now. I already have a horse that can open any gate built and either needs a padlock or to be electrified to keep her in it I can't even imagine the shenanigans a mule would get into. Ironically however I did try to appease him by buying a Clydesdale TB cross He was huge. I thought it would appeal to his male ego to be riding this 17h animal next to my 15'2 pony, nope didn't work. I am pointing at pictures on the computer and giving him the thumbs up while talking to the sellers and he walks over opens craigslist finds a 14'2 mule for sale points the screen at me and gives me a thumbs up he's 6'2! While looking for baby daddies for Magic he kept pulling up DONKEYS! 

My husband being a novice rider with a good sense of balance on a well trained horse now thinks that everyone can ride. Which reminds of me of another one Men at least my brothers and my husbands friends all think they are secret cowboys inside. My husband always lets them get on our horse. They get on our horse who is uber sensitive to body and leg ques they kick her as hard as they can and scream 'Giddy UP' She goes galloping off and they are yelling 'Yeehawwww' and I am in a dead panic. Luckily the majority of them are whitewater kayakers and have a better since of balance then I do. But they quite frequently go crashing into the woods because they don't know how to control the horse. This always happens when I am inside cooking dinner I come running at the 'Yeehawww...' Screaming 'HALT' at poor Magic who then comes to a sliding stop this is normally when they dismount...I really should get video of this and put it on youtube one day.

I am with you Faibhe on the goats, I'm not allowed to have a couple either border collies however who I think are about 100x more maintenance then a whole herd of goats, those I can have as many as I want.


----------

